# [H]High elves army OOP LSG PG LG DP and much much more[W] Paypal [USA]



## Ceyl-Isha (Dec 22, 2011)

A close friend of mine and a ex-hobby store owner has desided to sell of his INSANE mini collection. My buddy was our local hobby club leader and had like 10 of every unit of EVERY army. Hes let me head up selling his fantasy armys, I am starting with the High elves (after I take my share!!!). So far I have seen about 100 each of every classic Phoenix guard, Lothren sea guard, Lion guard DragonPrince, and Shadow warriors as well as Maiden guard minis. The extensive hordeing of minis makes it hard to take a count and the fact that I have to buy out any minis I want to sell slows down the sales. 
Thanks so much I apreciat all your help geting thease minis out of the dust and in to loving homes!
1 new style metal Teclis one black primed $10usa per set
1 classic korhil $10usa
88 Classic lothren sea guard, 73 troops and 5 command units of three $3usa per mini
28 shadow warriors, 23 troops 45 command champs last style (before the new ugly ones) $5usa per mini 
27 Phoenix guard, 21 troops with 2 command last style (before the new ugly plastic ones) $5usa per mini
48 lion guard, 38 troops with 3 command last style (before the new ugly plastic ones) $4usa per mini
88 sword masters, 76 troops with 4 command 2 command in box, 2 out) $3 usa per mini
25 Classic dragon princes with two commands $10usa per mini 
2 Classic bolt throwers with 2 crew each, last style (before the new ugly plastic ones) $10usa per set
More coming soon
I will sell units with or with out command but I will not brake up commands for the time being. This is just some of my buddy’s work in progress army; I just took what was on his shelf to make getting started easier. Most of these minis come out of box primed/un-primed and unglued, the maiden guard come fully painted flocked and based (his wife painted them pretty good 7/10). This is what I’m starting with more to come after these sell.
This will work first come first serve I'm open to bidding if its respectfull, people who want units with command get them first. If I don’t have enough of what you wanted this round I will take note of what you are interested in and I will try to buy more for you next time. 
Dragon princes bolt throwers and two Tecles








Sword masters








Lion guard








Shadow warriors








Phoenix guard great condition Just out of box








Maiden guard
Lothern sea guard all primer white


----------



## Edrain (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi! I would really like to buy two of the shadow warriors!
One commander and the one in the second row furthest to the right.


----------

